# Eheim 2178 Professional 3 600T Filter



## Gary Nelson (26 Oct 2013)

Is anyone running a Eheim 2178 Professional 3 600T Filter - if so what are your views or issues if any? Any info would be great


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

Fail.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

You thinking of getting one Gary?
I used to have the 350e and it was excellent with its electronic interface, very quiet and huge amount of media storage. 

I'm looking to get the 350t as the 600t is a bit too expensive at £500! But I am very confident that the integrated heating system is a great solution to using hydors and fitting them in cabinets etc. 

My Maxspect R420R 160w 8,000k is getting delivered on Tuesday, thanks for pushing me in that direction pal.


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> You thinking of getting one Gary?
> I used to have the 350e and it was excellent with its electronic interface, very quiet and huge amount of media storage.
> 
> I'm looking to get the 350t as the 600t is a bit too expensive at £500! But I am very confident that the integrated heating system is a great solution to using hydors and fitting them in cabinets etc.
> ...



Yes I am thinking of getting one, I like the idea of the built in heater... I just wondered if anyone has had any hassle with it, I can't find any negatives on the internet... So a good thing I guess!

You will enjoy your Razor mate... Just remember they are ultra powerfull, I've turned mine down 5% more this week.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Yes I am thinking of getting one, I like the idea of the built in heater... I just wondered if anyone has had any hassle with it, I can't find any negatives on the internet... So a good thing I guess!
> 
> You will enjoy your Razor mate... Just remember they are ultra powerfull, I've turned mine down 5% more this week.



Being an eheim, you will struggle 

Would you not get the 350T instead? Should definitely turn your tank over enough. I would imagine I would be ok with it on a 90-p, which is amazing by the way 

Yep! Looking forward to getting my mitts on the light, bet it is eye-wateringly powerful, being rated to out perform 400w MH


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Being an eheim, you will struggle
> 
> Would you not get the 350T instead? Should definitely turn your tank over enough. I would imagine I would be ok with it on a 90-p, which is amazing by the way
> 
> Yep! Looking forward to getting my mitts on the light, bet it is eye-wateringly powerful, being rated to out perform 400w MH


Yes you might be right Nath, the 350T has a flow output at 1050l which should be enough for the TMC.  I'm now trying to find out if the unit has 2 power leads though? One for the filter and another for the built in heater?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

I think it's all in one. Look at an unboxing video on YouTube. I just watched someone unbox a 600T lol  

#VerySad


----------



## John S (26 Oct 2013)

I'm sure its 2 leads. One hard wired into the bottom for the heater, and the other for the pump head as per the 2078.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

John S said:


> I'm sure its 2 leads. One hard wired into the bottom for the heater, and the other for the pump head as per the 2078.



Okay cheers!


----------

